# contar con la presencia de / con su presencia



## Talant

Bonjour,

J'ai à traduire une invitation tres formel (du genre "Monsieur l'ambassadeur....") et j'ai me suis heurté avec l'expression

"que contará con la presencia de ...." (Monsieur Tartampion)

Comment traduiriez vous cette expression ?

merci


----------



## ed-hipo

Monsieur Tartanpion nous fera l'honneur de sa présence
(dont) la présence attendue/chaleureruse/amicale de Monsieur Tartanpion
"les soirées de l'ambassadeur sont toujours un succès!"


----------



## ed-hipo

en présence de, du etc président du conseil européen...
                      .... qui nous fera l'honneur de participer/assister.... blablabla


----------



## Talant

Gracias,

Je te dois un Ferrero Rocher


----------



## ed-hipo

no hay de qué,
mais ça ira, je suis pas fan, ça gratte 
par contre un "mon chéri"...


----------



## Magavi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola:

¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de decir en francés "Esperamos contar con su presencia en este importante evento..."? Es el final de una carta de invitación a un congreso.

Pensé en:
Nous espérons avoir votre présence...
Nous espérons compter avec votre présence... (no sé si "compter avec" es correcto)
Nous espérons vous compter pour...

¿Alguna sugerencia? Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Lo correcto sería: compter *sur *votre présence.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## bidule33

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> Lo correcto sería: compter *sur *votre présence.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


----------



## Magavi

Merci ! Je pensais que "compter sur" avait plus de sens de "tener confianza", mais on apprend toujours


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

Si se desea que nos visite: 
"nous espérons avoir le plaisir de votre visite".

Si debe participar:
"nous espérons compter avec vous (pour cet évènement/ ...)"


----------



## blink05

Me permito desenterrar este thread, ya que estaba considerando preguntar por lo mismo.

Encontré estos posts separados. Osea, éste y ese:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=165762

En el que cito, la propuesta fue pasar a "nous faire l'honneur de sa présence".

La verdad, y que quede claro que no acostumbro discutir a Gévy... no me convenzo con "compter sur sa présence". El "compter sur" lo entiendo como "esperar un comportamiento de alguien", mientras que en "contar con la presencia de alguien" se trata de otra cosa, tal vez una enumeración.

Al traducir "Esperamos contar con su presencia", la diferencia no se nota, pero al traducir "Contamos con la presencia de", a mi parecer, no podríamos decir "Nous comptons sur la présence...".

Agradeceré opiniones al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, Blink:

Digamos que te entiendo.

En francés, "compter sur (qqch)" puede tener varios sentidos, entre los cuales: esperar beneficiarse de (algo), esperar sacar provecho de (algo); contar con (algo), esperar (algo). Las dos últimas, corresponden a esta acepción:



> *b)* *Compter sur qqc.*  S'attendre à, espérer.
> 
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/compter


De manera que en el caso de "contar con su presencia", _le bien escompté_ sería la asistencia de esa persona. No tiene el sentido matemático de "formar parte de", ni de "calcular, estimar" (por cierto, tampoco en castellano).

Y si tuviera que tomar alguno de tus apuntes, me quedaría con el de "esperar un comportamiento", ya que -concordarás conmigo- la asistencia a una cita también es un comportamiento  (hablo como si fuera conductista).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## blink05

Pero entonces, "Hoy contamos con la presencia de Swift en el foro".

Lo traducirías usando "compter sur"?

Saludos


----------



## swift

blink05 said:


> Pero entonces, "Hoy contamos con la presencia de Swift en el foro".
> 
> Lo traducirías usando "compter sur"?
> 
> Saludos



Me dejaré caer en el lazo.

"Hoy contamos con la presencia de Swift en el foro", para rematar los dos sentidos que he anotado: "sacar provecho de", y "esperar con cierto grado de certeza" (por ello empleé el verbo "escompter"), sería "Nous comptons sur la présence de Swift, sur le forum". 

Un abrazo,


J.


----------



## blink05

No voy a insistir en la inexactitud de tu traducción, amigo mío .

Pero me reconozco difícil de convencer hoy. Me suena terriblemente a que tú vas a pasar más tarde al foro.

En fin, ahora pasa a ser tara mía. Volveré si no me convenzo con el tiempo.

Un abrazo, y buenas noches.

C.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Todo depende del sentido que des a "contar con":



> *contar.
> 9.     * intr. Tener en cuenta a alguien. _Contó __CON__ ellos para el convite.
> _*11.     * intr. Confiar o tener por cierto que alguien o algo servirá para el logro de lo que se desea. _Contamos __CON__ tu hermana __PARA__ el viaje._


Échale un vistazo a este otro hilo.

Es cierto que podría pensarse en "tenir qqn en compte"; pero emplear esta construcción sería no solamente afectado sino pesado.

Buenas noches,


J.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

blink05 said:


> Pero entonces, "Hoy contamos con la presencia de Swift en el foro".
> 
> Lo traducirías usando "compter sur"?
> 
> Saludos


 
Buenos días

En mi opinión, en este caso, se traduciría por *compter avec.*


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> En mi opinión, en este caso, se traduciría por *compter avec.*



Buenos días, Athos. Gracias por tu comentario.

Tienes razón, pero Blink se hizo un lío y no sabíamos a qué uso de "contar con" hacía referencia. Por eso añadí el enlace al hilo "compter avec".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes.

Mil disculpas. No había visto el enlace.


----------



## Asase

Estoy de acuerdo con Athos de Grecia, en ese caso sería "compter avec".

Saludos,


----------



## saintest66

_"Esperamos contar con su presencia en este importante evento._

Désolé, mes amis. Es la forma de decirlo la causa del lío; "ultracorrectión" le llamaban a eso los profesores franceses; "Nous espérons que vous pourrez être parmi nous lors de cet important événement (manifestation)"; mejor aún : "que vous serez des nôtres".
salut à tous


----------



## saintest66

Más de lo msimo:
_"Hoy contamos con la presencia de Swift en el foro"_

Como se trata de una realidad actual, no puede ser el matiz de la esperanza; de ahí :"Aujourd'hui nous avons la chance d'avoir Swift avec nous"

:"Aujourd'hui nous avons Swift avec nous" o bien "parmi nous"

:"Aujourd'hui nous avons la chance d'avoir Swift parmi nous"

Y puede haber más
UN saludo


----------



## saintest66

Tina, eu égard à ta situation de phare de ce forum, je pense qu'il faut corriger:

_Si debe participar:
"nous espérons compter avec vous (pour cet évènement/ ...)"_
dans ce cas, il faut dire: sollicitation peu impérative:
 "nous espérons vous compter parmi nous"
plus impératif:
nous comptons sur vous (votre présence) lors de cet événement


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No estoy muy de acuerdo.



> _Emploi abs., cour. *Compter avec qqn, qqc.* L'armée hollandaise (...) représente une force avec laquelle toute puissance militaire (...) doit compter (Jaurès, L'Armée nouvelle, 1911, p. 493) : _


 
Y como tal, y para seguir con el ejemplo, "je *compte* *avec *Swift" (_y su agradable participación_).


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

¡Lo perdido que estaba yo! Hasta ahora veo a qué se refería Blink con lo de "enumeración". "Hoy contamos con" significa "hoy tenemos". Soy un bobo, perdónenme. Será que casi no uso "contar con" con ese sentido, a pesar de que antes lo escuchaba mucho (cuando estaba en la escuela). Yo leí el presente con un valor de futuro, de esperanza; no lo leí como una acción actual.

Entonces sí: "Swift est parmi nous". (O parmi vous ).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## blink05

Claro, eso mismo .

Entonces, retomando:

"Nous fait l'honneur de sa présence" y "est parmi nous" me suenan perfecto, pero, ¿"on compte avec la présence de Swift"? Confírmame no más, porque no puedo creer que hayamos dado todo este paseo para llegar a la traducción literal .

Ok, eso no es lo que dijiste. Pero por otra parte, "on compte avec swift" lo entiendo como "swift está con nosotros durante este proceso" o "nos apoya", no como "está presente en este mismo instante", aunque lo último pueda ser una consecuencia. Osea, podemos decir "on compte avec swift" même s'il n'est pas là.

¿Qué opinas?

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola Blink:

Es una ley en este foro: las soluciones más simples son las más evidentes, y las que más trabajo nos dan. Saca tú tus propias conclusiones de este amable circunloquio.



blink05 said:


> perfecto, pero, ¿"on compte avec la présence de Swift"? Confírmame no más, porque no puedo creer que hayamos dado todo este paseo para llegar a la traducción literal .



Creo que está bien, salvo que te faltaron algunos calificativos .

En cuanto a la reflexión que acabas de añadir (te salvas que leo rápido y actualizo constantemente): todo lo que dices.

Veamos qué dice Athos.

Otro abrazo (ando cariñoso ),


J.


----------



## saintest66

Es que me hago un lío tremendo con los mandos.
Disculpen todos


----------



## saintest66

Pues no amigo Athos, lo dice muy claramente el ejemplo que has puesto: el ejército holandés es una fuerza que se debe tener tomar en cuenta; este es el sentido de "compter avec".
Un saludo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

saintest66 said:


> Pues no amigo Athos, lo dice muy claramente el ejemplo que has puesto: el ejército holandés es una fuerza que se debe tener tomar en cuenta; este es el sentido de "compter avec".
> Un saludo


 
Me parece que nos estamos yendo por los cerros de Ubeda, estimado saintest66. Y no veo cuál es el problema que planteas.



> DRAE: contar con: 9. intr. Tener en cuenta a alguien.


 
Para mí, *compter avec* quelqu'un.

Me gustaría que me explicaras en qué consiste la incorrección en _je/nous compte/comptons avec quelqu'un_ en el sentido que tú mismo apuntas e, incluso, en el que indica Grévisse que es lo mismo, dicho de otra manera.



> compter avec = tenir compte des possibilités de


----------



## saintest66

Hola amigos
"on compte avec la présence de Swift"? no es correcto; o bien dices "dans cette discussion, bataille, il faut compter avec Swift" es decir que su presencia es un elemento importante que hay que tomar en cuenta en la consecución de lo que se pretende y sobre todo como elemento perturbador. O bien dices " dans cette soirée on compte sur la présence de Swift pour mettre de l'ambiance".
Para que quede más claro; "je compte sur toi pour me préciser le sens de cette phrase que je ne comprends pas bien".

O bien:

"Dans cette discussion, il faut compter avec la difficulté d'expliquer à coup de définitions; il vaudrait mieux disposer de phrases entières"; es decir que hay que tomar en cuenta esta dificultad que puede perturbar nuestras esperanzas.
Y … mañana será otro día
Saludos


----------



## saintest66

UN exemple:

"_Il faudra désormais compter avec Y***
Source d'information, lieu de propagande mais surtout de débats politiques, le site de partage vidéo a joué un rôle crucial dans la campagne présidentielle. Au point de faire de l'ombre aux médias traditionnels."_

De un sitio de filosofía: _"Extrait de la réponse : Compter sur autrui, c’est attendre qu’autrui puisse nous venir en aide, nous secourir ou nous accompagner dans des situations diverses. On dira même d’une personne qu’elle compte sur les autres lorsqu’elle attend des autres qu’ils fassent les choses à sa place. Compter avec autrui, c’est prendre autrui en compte dans ce que nous faisons;"_

Cette candidate d'opposition annonce la couleur aux habitants de sa ville:
_"Compter avec l’opposition…
Vous pouvez compter sur mon engagement."_

De una revista de motos : _"Endurance : Il faudra aussi compter avec B*** en 2007 ! - Moto Station_

Así creo que queda más claro el sentido exacto de la expresión "compter avec".
También puede usarse en el sentido de "contar con los dedos, con piedrecitas"… pero aquí no viene al caso.


¡Y ya! Saludos


----------



## Mermontes

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!
Necesito hacer una invitación:
" Contamos con su presencia el día 20 de sept. a partir de las 9 horas" podrá ser "  Nous comptons avec votre présence sur Septembre 20 à partir de 9 heures ?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Marie3933

Se dice "compter sur" qqch ou qqn
_Nous comptons *sur* votre présence *le* *20* *s*eptembre à partir de 9 heures._


----------



## Mermontes

Muchas gracias!!


----------

